# Found Rain Coat above Foster Bar



## Raftasaurus (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you lose your Raincoat and its contents out of the back of your raft. FOUND just above the Foster Bar takeout Sept 29 2013 describe its contents and color so we can get it back to you. 
Thanks Raftasaurus


----------



## Raftasaurus (Oct 1, 2013)

Owner found items returned


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Raftasaurus said:


> Owner found items returned


The river gods will be with you! Good to hear of stuff that gets back to the owners!


----------

